# RAVE COFFEE SUBSCRIPTION



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Just increase anyone is interested, Rave are offering a free v60 kit worth £22 with their coffee subscription at the minute, just use code freev60 at checkout.


----------



## Surfingobo (Apr 18, 2020)

What do people think of rave in general?


----------



## Voocash (Jan 16, 2020)

It's alright but there are better roasters for the same money out there. I was regularly buying from Rave and they have some nice deals and discounts but taste-wise it is a bit bland to me.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I've found Rave one of the best I've tried, along with Horsham. Certainly don't think you could describe their Worka Wuri as bland.

Which roasters do you prefer @Voocash?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Well ive subscribed so will let you know how it is.


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Any idea what is in the kit? Can't see anything on their website about it but the code certainly works.

Does the offer tie you into the subscription for any length?

thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

grumble said:


> I've found Rave one of the best I've tried, along with Horsham. Certainly don't think you could describe their Worka Wuri as bland.
> 
> Which roasters do you prefer @Voocash?


 My input and second that. North Star. Crafthouse. CrankHouse, Collonna.Django, Triple Coast Roasters. Horsham .Origin. Frank& Ernest. those are just a few


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Apr1985 said:


> Any idea what is in the kit? Can't see anything on their website about it but the code certainly works.
> 
> Does the offer tie you into the subscription for any length?
> 
> thanks for the tip!


 From what i have seen, you get the v60 filters. Not sure its really £22 worth but its free so cant complain

From what i can see you can cancel or freeze the subscription at any time.


----------



## Voocash (Jan 16, 2020)

grumble said:


> I've found Rave one of the best I've tried, along with Horsham. Certainly don't think you could describe their Worka Wuri as bland.
> 
> Which roasters do you prefer @Voocash?


 Random order:

1. Horsham - recently I was very satisfied with their beans

2. Sq Mile - not much to say, everyone knows James, a bit pricey however

3. Darkwoods - surely interesting coffees but on top end price point

4. Hard beans - great polish roasters but they deliver to UK https://hardbeans.com/kawa

5. Buttersworth&Son - still testing them but they seem to deliver good product so far and improving a lot, they improved a lot in coffee roasting in recent years

I also tried F&E from Bury St Edmunds and they seem to deliver decent coffee but they are not introducing anything new and their coffees became slightly boring. They had a great coffee from Yunnan at some point but they gave it up.

Rave still delivers good product but to me they seems to focus more on sales rather than developing a fantastic coffee. To me they've been left behind their competitors.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Surfingobo said:


> What do people think of rave in general?


 I've tried 10 coffees from 5 different roasters (Monmouth, Drurys, Caravan, Origin and Rave). I started Rave today for the first time. Their Fudge Blend is my second best coffee, maybe even the best one I've tried so far.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes to Fe really annoys me,


----------



## Surfingobo (Apr 18, 2020)

Interesting to hear the recommendation for the fudge blend @CocoLoco. Not one I would have tried due to the name but I am going to give it a go!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Surfingobo said:


> Interesting to hear the recommendation for the fudge blend @CocoLoco. Not one I would have tried due to the name but I am going to give it a go!


 Haha, that's exactly what I thought too! Not a fan of the design/typography either. I wrote off Dark Arts because I don't like the 'edgy' swearing and try-hard image. I don't think marketing and description matter that much to me but I know what I don't like. I'd advise looking past all that though, as people that know a lot more than me know what the good ones are.

It doesn't sound great and regardless, fudge isn't exactly a complex taste, sounds a bit sickly. But people on here recommended it too me and it's really nice. I have high hopes for the other 4 I have from Rave too. Speaks well of the forum, I'd trust what they say. I'm forgetting all the awards, high profiles etc, just buying from names I see recommended here.


----------



## Surfingobo (Apr 18, 2020)

I've got a few from Rave to try, but once through them I'll give the fudge a try!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Might be worth remembering that Coffee is a seasonal crop so may not be that a roaster has "given up" or is different to last years, as like any crop grown, there are variations from harvest to harvest.

Have had some cracking beans from most of the roasters mentioned so far, you just need to read the descriptions of flavour and if that not floating your boat either don't buy or try in a different method of preparation ( we have had some cracking LSOL beans that would suit pour over more so than espresso and vice versa)

Bear in mind there will always be "crowd pleasers" on most roasters websites. Sometimes these are blends that establish a comfort baseline for a new or existing customers to branch out from and others rotate as the seasons dictate what bean is available from which region / country (even blends from established roasters may have differing constituent origin beans)

Point is what is one persons taste is another's dislike. I quite like a lemony / blueberry Ethiopian that puts a fantastic scrunched up face on my wife Sarah, we both like Kenyans / Rwandan's / Tanzanians and Sarah quite likes a particular Costa Rican Honey process that whilst I like, would prefer something different if choice available.

There are some cracking beans out there at the moment from quality roasters that could all do with additional patronage as their wholesale sectors are pretty much shut (cafe's, restaurants, hotels etc) and we are even seeing some previously customer specific options made available in current circumstances.

Hope of help and take the opportunity to try out lots of different options  whilst we all locked down 

John


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Dalerst said:


> Just increase anyone is interested, Rave are offering a free v60 kit worth £22 with their coffee subscription at the minute, just use code freev60 at checkout.


 Ah yes love rave! If you order with pact first time, you get a v60 kit free with first order


----------

